# Our Calendar so far...half way in...



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*December - Augie*









*January - Abbie*









*February - Tom*









*March - Lestorm*









*April - Sunny*









*May - Skyler*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think we're gonna have a great calendar for 2008....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh it is going to be fantastic. Excellent entires so far!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So you've decided to leave LaurJen's dog in there, hmm? LOL.

It'll be a nice looking calendar. I'll use a different one for December...


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh they are all so beautiful!! It's going to be great!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> So you've decided to leave LaurJen's dog in there, hmm? LOL.
> 
> It'll be a nice looking calendar. I'll use a different one for December...


Augie won. 

I don't know, should we discuss whether or not his picture should be included? LaurJen was a member when we voted. And Augie's picture won.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I know what I am giving out as Christmas presents!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL. I was thinking the same thing as GL84 when I saw the December photo. I think it should stay. Fair is fair. I don't hang my new calander until January anyway. I have this years calander up until then.

In any case, it is going to be a great calander. It might even sell to non GRF members. Maybe we can buy a google ad for it


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Augie won.
> 
> I don't know, should we discuss whether or not his picture should be included? LaurJen was a member when we voted. And Augie's picture won.


I don't know... I just feel this calendar should be full of dogs I've come to love and have good memories of on this forum... I dont wanna spend December thinkin about what some horrible person did to us...

But, it's up to you, you're making it. You could just use the 2nd place winner, or keep him in there.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

what a great calender so far..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a hard one because Augie didn't do anything wrong or hurt anyone's feelings. If it's about the dogs... you can slap me know if you'd like to :doh: . Whatever you all decide is okay by me...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, technically Rick has to ask Laurjen's permission to first to see if she still wants him in the calendar because he can't just use someone's picture without permission.

So if she says yes then keep it in, but don't send her a free calendar LOL


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

They are great pictures! It is going to be a very good calender!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

And I thought professional photo's weren't aloud?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

They're not, but I can't remember if we made that rule before or after that first contest.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well, technically Rick has to ask Laurjen's permission to first to see if she still wants him in the calendar because he can't just use someone's picture without permission.
> 
> So if she says yes then keep it in, but don't send her a free calendar LOL


By submitting a photo to the contest, you're giving me permission to use it. And if she wants a calendar, she'll get one. She won December, she won a calendar.

I have no idea if she'd still want it...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> And I thought professional photo's weren't aloud?


How do we know if it's a professional photo?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> They're not, but I can't remember if we made that rule before or after that first contest.


I remember it being spoke of before the contest started....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I think it's for the people who were insulted by her,to decide!.
I must say if i had a beef with someone,I wouldn't want to see her or her dog .
Remember,december is a long mth,it has 31 days.
Why not choose the 2nd picture of that month.
Just an idear!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

She said in a thread she took Augie to a professional and had his Xmas picture taken.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If it is a professional picture, then the photographer's permission would be needed.

I tried to make a copy of one of my baby pictures at the drugstore, and they would not let me do it even though the picture was almost 40 years old. They said I needed a letter from the photographer or the photographer's family (if deceased).


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> I think it's for the people who were insulted by her,to decide!.
> I must say if i had a beef with someone,I wouldn't want to see her or her dog .
> Remember,december is a long mth,it has 31 days.
> Why not choose the 2nd picture of that month.
> Just an idear!.


I was insulted by her, but that isnt my point..... My point is that it was suppose to be pictures taken by members.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I was insulted by her, but that isnt my point..... My point is that it was suppose to be pictures taken by members.


I agree with Maggies mom,if the rule is that we take our pictures ourselves than they shouldn't be any exception.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

If we were able to post professional pictures I could have sumitted the photo shoot pictures of Abbie that wasnt to long ago and I would bet the calendar would be 12 months of Abbie.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Why do you think Brinkleysmom retracted her photo's... she is a professional


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

"_-All photographs entered must be the original work of the submitting party."_

So officially, it's not that professional isn't allowed, just that professional photographer be the submitting member...

I don't know how we determine this particular photo was taken by a professional.... It's always been a given that the photo had to be taken by us though....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

golden&hovawart said:


> I agree with Maggies mom,if the rule is that we take our pictures ourselves than they shouldn't be any exception.


I agree....but how do we know LaurJen didn't take that picture?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Why do you think Brinkleysmom retracted her photo's... she is a professional


Brinkleysmom retracted her photo's because she was worried people would complain.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Brinkleysmom retracted her photo's because she was worried people would complain.


Well when I asked her why she said it's not right, that she is a professional and she didnt feel it was fair...

The background is a give away and the way the lighten is in the photo.... Unless she photo shoped the picture , but I doubt it...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Brinkleysmom retracted her photo's because she was worried people would complain.


If she is the photographer than she is following the rules and should be allowed to participate!!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> If she is the photographer than she is following the rules and should be allowed to participate!!.


Brinkley'smom is very fair about things like this. She'll share her photos, but because she is a professional and she doesn't want to compete with people who do this just for fun or are learning. That's just the way she is. 

Having said this, I should let Brinkley'smom speak for herself. Also, having read some of what was written elsewhere, I too felt insulted by a comment that was made...

I haven't been a member long enough here to really comment, so I apologize for making the statement about innocent Augie...It's none of my business...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

golden&hovawart said:


> If she is the photographer than she is following the rules and should be allowed to participate!!.


I agree 100%. Her mud picture was awesome....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I too felt insulted by a comment that was made...


I hope it wasn't a comment I made.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I hope it wasn't a comment I made.....


I'm sure it probably was....   

Honestly....I say leave it in. Augie won by our votes. If the "professional" thing had come up when we were voting it would be different. It's almost as if people just have a problem with it because it's LaurJen's photo. Now I'm not trying to defend her or everything that happened because that was messed up and I don't agree with it, but it doesn't seem fair to exclude his(Augie's) pic just because of that, when he won the contest for that month fair and square. 


Go ahead....bring on the "Groan"'s....I'm ready....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay, first off let me say I was tied up most of the day which is why I did not respond sooner. Secondly, let me say both Mary and Rick are correct. Yes, I am a professional photographer, so I felt it is not fair to enter. And yes, there are people on here who would definitely be upset, which was another reason I decided to withdraw my photo when we first came over.
Now with that being said?? LJ's photo appears to be a professional job and it appears that strobe lighting was used.
BUT with that being said, regardless of if it was professional or not?? Here is my thought. I think that anyone who is banned or was banned for any amount of time, be it forever or short term, should not have their photos be valid. If you want to be fair to the members on here, that is how it should be handled, regardless of Augie. Augie did nothing wrong; but in the same token, if we were to enter an amateur contest and I submitted Brinks's photo, I would be disqualifed as would her photo. Its the rules. We play by the rules and we lose by the rules. But the procedure should be simple. *IF* *YOUR BANNED, YOUR PHOTO SHOULD BE DISQUALIFIED.* That simple. That is all I am going to say on this.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I'm sure it probably was....
> 
> Honestly....I say leave it in. Augie won by our votes. If the "professional" thing had come up when we were voting it would be different. It's almost as if people just have a problem with it because it's LaurJen's photo. Now I'm not trying to defend her or everything that happened because that was messed up and I don't agree with it, but it doesn't seem fair to exclude his(Augie's) pic just because of that, when he won the contest for that month fair and square.
> 
> ...


But it was brought up before the contest started..that the person who took the picture has to be a member...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> But it was brought up before the contest started..that the person who took the picture has to be a member...


Yes, but my point is, that wasn't brought up or made a big deal of when it was originally submitted.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is a thought and forgive my sense of humor. I am tired; but do a twelve month calendar from January-December and run the November and this December together at the same time in order to get the deadline met for the printing of the calendar. 
I just think the rules are simple enough but I do think if your banned, so goes the photo.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It was brought up before and just wasnt posted in a thread...was by Pm....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I was on a rabbit forum once and we had the same contest with a calendar, one of my rabbit photos won, then I got banned for no reason, so I demanded that my picture be took off because I didn't want it up there.

Just because LaurJen agreed at the time to have it in there, doesn't mean she wants it in there now (she probably doesn't).

I agree with what has been said above, banned members = banned photos


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Go ahead....bring on the "Groan"'s....I'm ready....


Only because you asked for it...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> It was brought up before and just wasnt posted in a thread...was by Pm....


Ok, fair enough.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Only because you asked for it...


Look how many I have now.....  

"ha ha...69..." -Billy Madison


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yes, but my point is, that wasn't brought up or made a big deal of when it was originally submitted.


People voted on it, even though it looks professional....I think I know what you mean.

BM might be right that a picture should be disqualified based on the member being banned. Initially I was thinking..."there will be people who submit a picture, win, then never come back to the forum." We have no way of knowing who will still be here when we start printing our calendars. But maybe banning should be looked at differently than someone going AWOL from the forum.

Personally, I think Augie's picture is great, and I was happy it won....though, even without going back and looking at that months voting, I know Vern's was great too. 

We still have six months to discuss this, but I suppose I should PM Joe for his opinion as well.

One thing though.....if that one picture causes this much controversy, and might keep people from purchasing our calendar, it's probably not worth it.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome shots! I must agree with the "banned member = banned photo" ... why not just opt for the pic that came 2nd?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Here is a thought and forgive my sense of humor. I am tired; but do a twelve month calendar from January-December and run the November and this December together at the same time in order to get the deadline met for the printing of the calendar.
> I just think the rules are simple enough but I do think if your banned, so goes the photo.


The reason we started the contest in December last year is so we'd have the December picture in time for printing (which we'd have to start in November...). So the picture will be for December 2008.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Look how many I have now.....
> 
> "ha ha...69..." -Billy Madison


Mister......you need to grow up!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Just because LaurJen agreed at the time to have it in there, doesn't mean she wants it in there now (she probably doesn't).


It doesn't matter what she thinks now. By entering in the contest, you've given us permission.

It's not a matter of what she wants. It's what WE want. *She has ZERO control over anything that happens on our forum anymore.*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There shouldnt be any controversy if the rules are followed and fair.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Okie dokie... I just don't wanna see anyone get sued LOL.

It's not like there's any written contract saying she has to let us use her pics, or whatever.

BTW, I love the pic of Marley and Maya


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> People voted on it, even though it looks professional....I think I know what you mean.


Yeah, that's my point.



RickGibbs said:


> BM might be right that a picture should be disqualified based on the member being banned. Initially I was thinking..."there will be people who submit a picture, win, then never come back to the forum." We have no way of knowing who will still be here when we start printing our calendars. But maybe banning should be looked at differently than someone going AWOL from the forum.


I agree....I felt the same way at first but now I think that Banning should be different from going AWOL.




RickGibbs said:


> One thing though.....if that one picture causes this much controversy, and might keep people from purchasing our calendar, it's probably not worth it.


I agree 100% with that...only because she was banned. If it was just an AWOL situation, I might feel differently about it.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Mister......you need to grow up!


Why? You're old enough to be my dad, and you know you laughed....  : :curtain:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

oooh...Rick got PWNED!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ignorance is bliss sometimes.....so I will stay out of the December talk. But I do know there are some GReat looking pictures on there and I am sure the rest of the months will have just as GReat pictures. We have some really GReat photographers here I am looking forward to the months ahead.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> BTW, I love the pic of Marley and Maya


Oh...that's right. That was the second place picture, wasn't it.....

Can't go wrong with that one either...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Why? You're old enough to be my dad, and you know you laughed....  : :curtain:


I'm probably just as mature as you.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

So....

*December - Marley & Maya*


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

KatzNK9 said:


> Awesome shots! I must agree with the "banned member = banned photo" ... why not just opt for the pic that came 2nd?


Here is the best response of the day. As I said before, banned members should be disqualified. And I agree completely here with using the photo that came in 2nd.
I think there are many of us including myself that would not buy the calendar that had anything to do with LJ. The insulting remarks she made about members on here were a disgrace to everyone on here. So I would not purchase anything that had anything with her on here. That being said, someone is going to come back and say the money goes to rescue. Yes, that is true, but you know what?? I do enough for rescues across the country. I can sleep well at night knowing I did not purchase the calendar. I know, I know, I was not going to post; but Katz made such perfect sense, I had to respond to agree.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

December - Marley & Maya..That is a great picture......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> December - Marley & Maya..That is a great picture......


So....an executive decision was made... If anyone disagrees, PM me...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> So....
> 
> *December - Marley & Maya*


Great Executive Decision. Kudos to you for making the right call.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> So....an executive decision was made... If anyone disagrees, PM me...


I dont............. I do think you should e-mail Marley and Maya's mom to let her know tho..... she isnt on much these days....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

To whom do these beautiful dogs belong?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Good job  I love that photo. Then again you c an always put Tucker on the calender instead... LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> To whom do these beautiful dogs belong?


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/jessme7.html

And she's still around....says she was online 5/25... But I'll e-mail her and let her know...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Then again you c an always put Tucker on the calender instead... LOL


Who's Tucker?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/jessme7.html
> 
> And she's still around....says she was online 5/25... But I'll e-mail her and let her know...


I think she's busy planning her wedding.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Now let's let this thread be fun..... We've got half our calendar done..... I'm pretty amped about that....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am just impressed as heck as how this was handled. I definitely made the right decision coming over.

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Who's Tucker?


Ouch... :slapcry:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Lets start this thread over again. 

Marley & Maya are just beautiful. That is the perfect December photo IMHO.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi Vern! How are you? 

We had a storm here today (complete with hail and lightning that hit either our house or the tree in the yard) and Tucker didn't like it 

I tried to get him to pee before it hit but he kept running back to the door and trying to crawl between my legs because there was thunder in the distance...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Vern...I remember starting the December vote, thinking you're picture was automatic... But we had some great pictures that month, too.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> We had a storm here today (complete with hail and lightning that hit either our house or the tree in the yard) and Tucker didn't like it


:lol: I thought you were talking about the storm in this thread...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Hi Vern! How are you?
> 
> We had a storm here today (complete with hail and lightning that hit either our house or the tree in the yard) and Tucker didn't like it
> 
> I tried to get him to pee before it hit but he kept running back to the door and trying to crawl between my legs because there was thunder in the distance...


LOL Tell Tucker he is a big boy now, and should not be afraid of thunder! 

BTW... I'm doing fine, thanks for asking! How 'bout you?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Vern...I remember starting the December vote, thinking you're picture was automatic... But we had some great pictures that month, too.


You need to use strategy and enter your photo at the last minute. :doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL, nah, not the storm in this thead : 

I'm really afraid of storms, maybe he just sensed it in me that I wanted him to pee quickly cuz I was freakin out LOL. He hid in a corner in the basement until it was over then I finally got him to go pee (all of us had to go outside with him LOL).

And I'm doin alright. I got my car, well, it's being delivered in August! I didn't think I'd have to wait THAT long, but.. oh well LOL it'll be worth it.

It's pretty spiffy!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Sorry so late guys. Rick just gave me the awsome news that my M&M are gonna be in December. I am also sorry that I have not really been around (not planning a wedding yet, need the rock first). I do pop in now and then to do searches to find answers to my GR problems and querys, also just glimpse at the latest posts. So I really have no clue what is going on with LauraJen, but I will start researching now. BTW Awsome calender so far!!!! with or without my M&M.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

The calendar photos are awesome so far. 

Since they are being sold.......I would suggest that each winner sign a release on their original photos. If someone has submitted a photo that they personally did not create, copyright violations may apply. Better safe than sorry


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

FranH said:


> Since they are being sold.......I would suggest that each winner sign a release on their original photos. If someone has submitted a photo that they personally did not create, copyright violations may apply. Better safe than sorry


"_-The winning entry will be displayed in our 2008 Golden Retriever Forum Calendar. Winners will also receive a free calendar once they are completed. Please do not enter if you don't want your golden's photo included in the calendar."_

That's in our official rules. As far as people submitting photos they don't have rights too....there's not much we can do. I kinda have to take peoples words for it.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks like a great calender..


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

jessme7 said:


> I am also sorry that I have not really been around (not planning a wedding yet, need the rock first).


:doh: I think I was confusing you and Lauraeyes2.....she's planning her wedding..... Oops....


----------

